# Who's going to Otakon '11?



## Kreevox (Jul 9, 2011)

First off, yes, I know there already is an Otakon '11 thread, but no poll to see who all is going in general, not just to the furmeet.

So yeah, if you're going in cosplay please state your costumes below, if in fursuit, describe the suit (species, color, etc.) so we can recognize each other.

I'll be Captain Aizen from Bleach and the Red Pyro from TF2.

Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 22, 2011)

yes.  I'll be there as both Gray Fullbuster from Fairy Tail and I'll have my blue dragon Otto out and about later in the evenings...  I think I know you from TF2  o_0  .blu3scale ring a bell?


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 27, 2011)

idk, haven't played online in the longest time, but cool, cant wait to see your cosplays


----------

